
EU wants to monitor Skype and Viber - XzetaU8
http://neurope.eu/article/eu-prepares-floor-european-counter-terrorist-intelligence-service-will-start-controls-skype-viber/
======
XzetaU8
Press conference video, starts @ 05:20
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5EsSGBnU-I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5EsSGBnU-I)

